# BIkepark in NRW



## Bikefreak-LI (21. Oktober 2006)

In Lindlar,da sliegt zwischen Köln und Gummerbsach soll vielleicht ab 2007 ein Bikepark entstehen.Das Gelännde dafür bietet eine stillgelegte Entsorgungsanlage.Wolln wa ma hoffen das das klappt


----------



## XCRacer (22. Oktober 2006)

Bikefreak-LI schrieb:


> Wolln wa ma hoffen das das klappt


Du meinst das mit der Rechtschreibung?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikefreak-LI (23. Oktober 2006)

nein mit dem bikepark...


----------



## cena (24. Oktober 2006)

gibts da auch en paar mehr infos zu ?


----------



## Bikefreak-LI (25. Oktober 2006)

ja npoch nix genaues.da war halt vor nen paar wochen  so vorstellung von den projekten die in frage kämen,und es sieht wohl ganz gut aus für nen bikepark.der soll dann unteranderem von frank weckert mitgestaltet werden.was man so hört is vielversprechend...


----------



## nosh (26. Oktober 2006)

und was hört man so?


----------



## Bikefreak-LI (29. Oktober 2006)

das 2007 ein bikepark entstehen soll,mit downhill strecke,sixcross,slopestyle,fun ride,dirtpark,und skatepark für skater und biker.
rund um den park kommt noch eine cross country strecke.
spätestens 2008 soll der park komplett fertig sein


----------



## TrialVirusOpfer (5. November 2006)

Wirds da auch was für trialer geben?(palleten,mauern,gebilde aus was wes ich was etc.)wäre geil  juten abend noch


----------



## Bikefreak-LI (9. November 2006)

ja solls auch geben^^...also da soll so gut wie alles hinkommen^^
auch dirt lines und so weiter....aber es weiß irgendiwe noch keiner was genaues,ob das jetzt wirklich klappt...aber wnn wärs der hammer!!!!


----------



## nosh (10. November 2006)

wieviel höhenmeter gibts den da so und ham die nen lift?


----------



## Gh0st_Rid3r (13. November 2006)

hört sich gut an!!
aber halt un auf dem neusten stand!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikefreak-LI (14. November 2006)

also uns wurd gesagt das entweder mit pendelbussen von der "Tal-station" einen nach oben bringen,ode rhalt nen lift.
höhenmeter qwieß ich ich nicht genau aber es geht halt erst serpentienen den berg rauf und dann is das wie ein krater aufgebaut.also is ganz gut gefälle drin...


----------



## JoKo1988 (14. November 2006)

naja lift is am besten, weil es sonst immer MEGA stau gibt oben und unten


----------



## Ommer (14. November 2006)

Hallo Bikefreak-LI,

wo soll das denn sein/werden? 

fragt Achim


----------



## cena (14. November 2006)

Ommer schrieb:


> Hallo Bikefreak-LI,
> 
> wo soll das denn sein/werden?
> 
> fragt Achim


 
und ich frag mich, wer bitte das Geld dafür hat EINEN LIFT mal eben so dahin zu bauen ? bestimmt nicht die Kommune, denn wir sind hier in Köln gerade selbst mit einem eigens dafür gegründetem Verein im fortgeschrittenen Stadium fur ein 40 000m²-Gelände, und das Sportamt gibt lediglich das Gelände umsonst, wenn mehr als 20% der Vereinsmitglieder Jugendliche sind.Dazu wirds demnächst auch mal en Thread hier [email protected] Topic: Gibts denn irgendjemanden, an den man sich da wenden kann ?


----------



## Bikefreak-LI (15. November 2006)

Ommer schrieb:


> Hallo Bikefreak-LI,
> 
> wo soll das denn sein/werden?
> 
> fragt Achim




das kommt auf das gelände vom entsorgungszentrum leppe.da war vor ein oder 2 monaten die vorstellung des projektes.


----------



## Bikefreak-LI (15. November 2006)

ja das stimmt das wär nen dicker stau und so..und das mit dem lift war auch nur vorschlag,weiß aber auch nicht wer da sleitet und in die hand nimmt.
ansonten wenn da nix mit lift und so wird muss man halt schieben...is zwar äztend,aber am billigsten.
ich weiß auch nicht wer das jetzt hier vor ort genau macht wir warne halt nur bei der vorstrellung und genaueres mnüsste jetzt demnächst bekannt gegeben werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iron's_horse (4. Mai 2007)

Bikefreak-LI schrieb:


> das 2007 ein bikepark entstehen soll,mit downhill strecke,sixcross,slopestyle,fun ride,dirtpark,und skatepark für skater und biker.
> rund um den park kommt noch eine cross country strecke.
> spätestens 2008 soll der park komplett fertig sein



so also ma KLARTEXT !!  ich war auch bei dieser demo,und es ist noch garnicht so klar das dieses gelände vom r.p (regierungs-präsiedent)  genehmigt wird ,dieser wird in lindlar eine weile-verweilen und dann darüber entscheiden


----------



## 4Stroke (24. Juni 2007)

ich habe gehört das der Bikepark in Lindlar in Bau ist  

vielleicht ist es aber auch nur ein Gerücht


----------



## -MIK- (27. Juni 2007)

Guck mal hier: Klick


----------



## wogru (27. Juni 2007)

Erst kein Park in der Nähe und jetzt 2. Der eine wohl im Bau, der andere in Planung und man streitet sich noch mit den Naturschützern und um Gelder.
In der Nähe von Wermelskirchen soll eine Outdooranrena mit Kletterpark, Stöckchenschwingerstrecken und sogar einem Downhillpark entstehen. -> www.wermelskirchen.de


----------



## 4Stroke (27. Juni 2007)

in Lindlar jetzt wohl auch


----------



## -MIK- (28. Juni 2007)

wogru schrieb:


> In der Nähe von Wermelskirchen soll eine Outdooranrena mit Kletterpark, Stöckchenschwingerstrecken und sogar einem Downhillpark entstehen. -> www.wermelskirchen.de



Also die Outdoorarena soll in Dhünn gebaut werden. Laut der Machbarkeitsstudie wäre dies auch alles kein Problem. Allerdings hat sich, wie immer in Wermelskirchen, mal sofort eine Bürgerinitiative gebildet, die dagegen ist. Es soll neben einem Downhill auch eine Skiabfahrt mit Lift und allem drum und dran gebaut werden.

Aber wie immer hängts an den Geldern und der Politik. Denke bis das in WK die Arena steht, gibts den dritten Park auch schon...


----------



## juchhu (28. Juni 2007)

-MIK- schrieb:


> Also die Outdoorarena soll in Dhünn gebaut werden. Laut der Machbarkeitsstudie wäre dies auch alles kein Problem. Allerdings hat sich, wie immer in Wermelskirchen, mal sofort eine Bürgerinitiative gebildet, die dagegen ist. Es soll neben einem Downhill auch eine Skiabfahrt mit Lift und allem drum und dran gebaut werden.
> 
> Aber wie immer hängts an den Geldern und der Politik. Denke bis das in WK die Arena steht, gibts den dritten Park auch schon...


 
Interessant ist es schon, aber die Argumente der Kritiker sollte man auch nicht außer Acht lassen.
Während ich mit der Sommernutzung weniger Probleme habe,
stellt die Winternutzung schon eher ein Problem dar.

Die benötigten Flächen sind groß.
Die Problematiken von Beschneiungsanlagen (Wasser, Energieverbrauch, Verdichtung der benutzten Flächen etc.) sind bekannt.
Die Infrastruktur ist noch nicht vorhanden.
Und 40 Mio.  plus X sind kein Pappenstiel,
d.h. da wird das Büro des Bürgermeisters bzw. Kreisdirektors nicht überlaufen sein.


----------



## Schnegge (28. Juni 2007)

Der Freeridebereich der Outdoorarena könnte ja ganz nett werden... aber wenn ich mir die geplanten MTB-Routen anschaue: Die sind ja zum :kotz:, fast nur Asphalt. Hoffentlich führt das ganze nicht dazu, dass andere Wege zum Schutz gesperrt werden. 

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## juchhu (28. Juni 2007)

Schnegge schrieb:


> Der Freeridebereich der Outdoorarena könnte ja ganz nett werden... aber wenn ich mir die geplanten MTB-Routen anschaue: Die sind ja zum :kotz:, fast nur Asphalt. Hoffentlich führt das ganze nicht dazu, dass andere Wege zum Schutz gesperrt werden.
> 
> Gruß
> Jörg


 
Ruhig bleiben, stimmt die Strecken sind schei$$e.
Bin schon dran. 
Habe Kontakt mit dem Kreisdirektor und dem Bürgermeister aufgenommen.

Das Problem ist mal wieder, dass sich Leute über das Gedanken machen,
was Mountainbiker sich wünschen.
Leider haben diese Leute keine bzw. zu wenig Ahnung bei dieser Materie.

Bis 2010 haben wir ja noch was Zeit, uns ein zu bringen.

VG Martin


----------



## wogru (28. Juni 2007)

Eigentlich weiß ich noch gar ncith was ich von dem Vorhaben halten soll. Einerseits freue ich mich dann einen Bikepark vor der Tür zu haben, andererseits gehen doch eine Stecken um einfach mal ´ne Tour zu fahren verloren. 
Und warum muss man Stöckchenschwingern eigentlich extra Wege anlegen um ihre Stöckchen spazieren zu schleifen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultra2 (28. Juni 2007)

juchhu schrieb:


> Bis 2010 haben wir ja noch was Zeit, uns ein zu bringen.
> 
> VG Martin



Bei der derzeitigen Geschwindigkeit, mit der die DIMB an die sich selbst gestellten Aufgaben heran geht, würde ich sagen wir haben kurz nach zwölf.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3394567&postcount=50

Vielleicht sollte man erstmal eine Aufgabe erfüllen, bevor man wieder ein neues Fass öffnet.


----------



## juchhu (28. Juni 2007)

wogru schrieb:


> Eigentlich weiß ich noch gar ncith was ich von dem Vorhaben halten soll. Einerseits freue ich mich dann einen Bikepark vor der Tür zu haben, andererseits gehen doch eine Stecken um einfach mal ´ne Tour zu fahren verloren.
> Und warum muss man Stöckchenschwingern eigentlich extra Wege anlegen um ihre Stöckchen spazieren zu schleifen


 
Ruhig bleiben. 

Ich werde mich mal mit dem zuständigen Forstdirektor unterhalten.
Da gibt es noch eine ganze Menge an Punkten,
die geklärt werden müssen.
Ob die Forstbehörde bei dem Vorhaben so kooperationsbereit ist,
wage ich nach dem persönlichen Eindruck zu bezweifeln,
den ich in einem Gespräch mit Forstdirektor Alfons Lückerath gewonnen habe.

Auch läßt das Bundes- und Landesforstgesetz m.W. eine solche gruppenselektive Wegenutzung nicht zu.
M.w. wäre dies in Deutschland einzigartig, wenn es tatsächlich für die einzelnen Nutzergruppen (insbesondere Wanderer, Mountainbiker, Nordic Walker etc.) eigene und ausschließlich von diesen zu nutzende Wege angelegt bzw. ausgeschildert werden würden.

Die einzige Nutzergruppe die ein (fast) ausschließliches Nutzungsrecht an eigens für sie ausgewiesenen Wegen hat, ist die Gruppe der Reiter.
(Forst- und Landwirtschaftsfahrzeuge und Einsatzkräfte müssen geduldet werden).

Ich habe im Querlesen der Machbarkeitsstudie allerdings keine Stelle gefunden, die von einer ausschließlichen Nutzung bestimmten Nutzergruppe für eine bstimmte Route ausgeht.

Habe ich da was überlesen/übersehen?
Hast Du vielleicht eine Seitenzahl?

VG Martin

PS:



ultra2 schrieb:


> Bei der derzeitigen Geschwindigkeit, mit der die DIMB an die sich selbst gestellten Aufgaben heran geht, würde ich sagen wir haben kurz nach zwölf.
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3394567&postcount=50
> 
> Vielleicht sollte man erstmal eine Aufgabe erfüllen, bevor man wieder ein neues Fass öffnet.


 
, schwätz nicht rum, mach mit.
Die Kontaktaufnahme erfolgte in erster Linie für die DIMB und nicht für die IG Bergisches Land.


----------



## -MIK- (28. Juni 2007)

Schnegge schrieb:


> Der Freeridebereich der Outdoorarena könnte ja ganz nett werden... aber wenn ich mir die geplanten MTB-Routen anschaue: Die sind ja zum :kotz:, fast nur Asphalt. Hoffentlich führt das ganze nicht dazu, dass andere Wege zum Schutz gesperrt werden.
> 
> Gruß
> Jörg



Wo? Lindlar oder Wermelskirchen?


----------



## Schnegge (28. Juni 2007)

-MIK- schrieb:


> Wo? Lindlar oder Wermelskirchen?





			
				Schnegge schrieb:
			
		

> Der Freeridebereich der *Outdoorarena *könnte ja ganz nett werden... aber wenn ich mir die geplanten MTB-Routen anschaue: Die sind ja zum :kotz:, fast nur Asphalt. Hoffentlich führt das ganze nicht dazu, dass andere Wege zum Schutz gesperrt werden.
> 
> Gruß
> Jörg



s.o.


----------



## -MIK- (28. Juni 2007)

Schnegge schrieb:


> s.o.



Öhöm, wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil, SRY


----------



## GORErider (28. Juni 2007)

komme ja auch aus wk, und finde die sache mit der outdoor arena auch schön und gut, nur musste der dumme bürgermeister sich ein naturschutzgebiet für sein vorhaben aussuchen, 
da kann man nur dagegen sein...

und überhaupt finde das mit der skianlage ehrlich gesagt in wk, witzig... 
bei den schneemassen die da runter kommen.


----------



## Stefan_SIT (29. Juni 2007)

GORErider schrieb:


> ... und überhaupt finde das mit der skianlage ehrlich gesagt in wk, witzig...
> bei den schneemassen die da runter kommen.


Moment!    "... klimatische Verhältnisse wie Ischgl ..."! steht da irgendwo im Masterplan.
Ich bin gaaanz ruhig ...  

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## juchhu (29. Juni 2007)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:


> Moment!   "... klimatische Verhältnisse wie Ischgl ..."! steht da irgendwo im Masterplan.
> Ich bin gaaanz ruhig ...
> 
> Ride On!
> Stefan


 
Jaja, da habe ich auch sehr gelacht.  
Liegt aber sicherlich daran,
dass ich Ischgl noch nicht persönlich in Augenschein genommen 
und mir die langfristigen Klimadaten beider Ort im Vergleich noch nicht angeschaut habe.

Die 'Sommernutzung' finde ich einen interessanten Ansatz,
aber bei der Winternutzung habe ich Bedenken.
Werde ich selber mal ein bisschen recherchieren.
Da ich am 19.07. ein Arbeitsessen mit dem Präsidium und Geschäftsführung des www.sgv.de habe, 
werde ich mal nachhören, wie deren Position zu diesem Projekt ist.

VG Martin


----------



## iron's_horse (21. Juli 2007)

-MIK- schrieb:


> Guck mal hier: Klick



sorry aber ich gluab ich weiß da mehr bescheid was da jetzt passiert weil mein vater is fraktionsvorsitzender der grünen hier im kreis und die grünen haben auch mit dadrüber entschieden....^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ommer (21. Juli 2007)

iron's_horse schrieb:


> sorry aber ich gluab ich weiß da mehr bescheid was da jetzt passiert weil mein vater is fraktionsvorsitzender der grünen hier im kreis und die grünen haben auch mit dadrüber entschieden....^^




Ah, super, was passiert denn jetzt?

fragt
Achim


----------



## iron's_horse (22. Juli 2007)

also WENN es zu nem  b8iekpark wird dann wird das s0 2010 passieren..


----------



## Ommer (23. Juli 2007)

iron's_horse schrieb:


> also WENN es zu nem  b8iekpark wird dann wird das s0 2010 passieren..



Heißt das, es wird eher nix? oder doch? oder was....?


Gruß
Achim


----------



## Schildbürger (23. Juli 2007)

Lustig, es wird immer wärmer.
Weniger Schnee in den Alpen und im Sauerland.
Im Sauerland standen im letzten Winter die Skilifte OFT still!
Und die Gäste blieben aus.
Ist auch nicht viel weiter vom selben Einzugsgebiet entfernt.

300.000 Tagesgäste Ganzjährig? Autobahnanschluß?
Auf den Stau in Wk bin ich gespannt die Sträßchen dort sind für die Massen
(noch) nicht geeignet.

"Wirtschaftlicher Betrieb ab -2°C" ... wann hatten wir das im letzten Winter?
"Hoher Energiebedarf vor Ort" ... Ein paar Windräder helfen da.  

Asphaltierte? "MTB"-Wege sind doch optimal für die "Breite Masse"  an Sonntagsradlern. Die den Umsatz in der Gastronomie steigern. 
Und immer nur die selbe Strecke? Wie oft fährt man dort?  

Das wird ein Millionengrab wie so viele "Spaßbäder".


----------



## iron's_horse (24. Juli 2007)

@Ommer, steht noch nix fest ich weiß aber auch nix 100% also verlass dich nich drauf


----------



## Radsport_Nagel (24. Juli 2007)

Am Samstag den 18.August findet jedenfalls ein Rennen auf der Deponie statt,bzw. zwei. Einmal Fourcross und einmal Crosscountry für 4er Mannschaften.
Gruß Gisela


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iron's_horse (24. Juli 2007)

wie wo wann? woher weiste das?


----------



## Radsport_Nagel (24. Juli 2007)

18,8,  12.00 Start, weiß ich vom Veranstalter. Wenn ich in den nächsten Tagen den Fleyer bekomme,kann ich das ausschreiben. Wir sind auch da mit Testbike von Specialized

Gisela


----------



## Ommer (24. Juli 2007)

iron's_horse schrieb:


> wie wo wann? woher weiste das?



Elwood kündigte es im März bereits an:


http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3523365&postcount=124


----------



## iron's_horse (29. Juli 2007)

@gisela wird es da auch wieder verkaufstände und soetwas geben ?


----------



## 2cool4u (2. August 2007)

@iron horse yannic: ja ich dnek mal das läuft ab wie beim DH rennen und das steht im Lindlarer Mitteilungsblättchen und hier:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=291251


----------



## Radsport_Nagel (7. August 2007)

Hallo,
habt Ihr nicht Lust am 18.08. in Lindlar zu starten? Die suchen dringend noch Teams.Infos gibt es unter www.trihill.de

Gruß Gisela


----------



## 2cool4u (7. August 2007)

Muss man denn dafür nicht 16 sein, damit kann cih leider nich dienen 

aber da werden scih doch sciher teilnehmer finden für das 4X Rennen, also CC würde ich eher nciht mitmachen da ich dafür auch ein eher nciht so gut geiegnetes bike hab


----------



## Re-spekt (25. August 2007)

es wird wohl keinen Sinn machen noch Heute auf eine Antwort zu hoffen ?

Ist dieser besagte Park (Deponie) Trihill denn nun zugänglich - letzte Woche war wohl die Veranstalltung dort - könnte ja ab da für Jedermann zugänglich sein oder ?

wir wollten Heute mal dahin, um ein paar CC Runden zu drehen !  macht das Sinn?


----------



## Weltmeister (26. August 2007)

wehe der skatepark wird müll, dann gibs haue


----------



## Ommer (26. August 2007)

Weltmeister schrieb:


> wehe der skatepark wird müll, dann gibs haue



welchen meinst Du? 

Gruß
Achim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iron's_horse (13. September 2007)

so leute macht ma ne ansage : 

wird das da auch ma bald was ?


----------



## iron's_horse (15. Oktober 2007)

anscheinend is daraus nix mehr geworden..wär nett wenn sich da nomma einer äusert..
ob das was geworden is oder nix
greetz clemens


----------

